# do my leopard gecko look gravid



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

do my leopard geckos look gravid
female number 1
















female number 2


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Not really, Number 2 might be, But you could probs tell in another couple of days i guess.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

think this same question etc was already answered -> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/233583-do-my-leopard-geckos-look.html


----------

